# Doe antelope???



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

So while I was at work today my cousin bought me a doe antelope tag. He owed me for our cow elk. Anyway , he was going to try to get one in the evanston area as he hunted for them there last year. They sold out quick so he managed to get us (4) unit 88 oct 1-31 tags. I havent got a clue about this area so I am looking for some help. Also really dumb you cant shoot antelope in WY with 22 centerfires. Guess i will have to use the '06 :? Thanks in advance.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right that you cannot shoot a 223 or a 22-250 but 243 works great. They are especially fond of getting shot with arrows. You should try that.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

A 270 works wonders as well! Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya... no .223 allowed. I wanted to do that last year. The old .270 put one down nicely though. This year Im going to try my wifes .25-06 Wyogoob says they are great little pill for 'lopes.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I have two rifles. MY 222 mag that I use for everything and my 30'06 that I guess I use for antelope in wyoming. The little gun killed an elk last winter but Its not enough for the tough wyomin antelope. I will take my bow too.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> .... The little gun killed an elk last winter but Its not enough for the tough wyomin antelope. I will take my bow too.


OK, you got away with shooting a little tiny piece of lead into an great big elk and YOU GOT LUCKY...don't try it again! Guys that shoot the wrong gun...I know, I did it too when I was young and dumb...are just asking for a heart break. I know and have also heard all the arguments about shot placement, all the stories about how your brother-in-laws shot lots of big game with his little underpowered rifle, blah, blah, blah and stuff like that, blah,blah, blah...but at the end of the day if you keep shooting that varmint rifle at big game you are going to have to sleep with the fact that a beautiful animal ran off and slowly, painfully died! God man, you got a great big game rifle...use it!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

25-06...best antelope/deer cartridge ever!


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I am not too concerned about my weapon though. Did not want to start another useless discussion on 22 cals on big game.... :roll: Anyone know anything about this area?? Unit 88 near daniel junction and myrna butte?


----------

